# 190 visa victoria state sponsorship



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a question about financial resources. 
- Can you show house of your wife as a financial resource, or you need to be the owner of asset to show for financial resource. 

this is what i found at cictoria state website

`Finances

You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your nomination application.
We do not require evidence of these financial resources.`


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

expattr said:


> I have a question about financial resources.
> - Can you show house of your wife as a financial resource, or you need to be the owner of asset to show for financial resource.
> 
> this is what i found at cictoria state website
> ...


expattr, did you get your answer to this question? additionally, how do you show the current value of you house? is there any way we can calculate the current value or it has to be the purchase value and some document indicating the same?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

expattr said:


> I have a question about financial resources.
> - Can you show house of your wife as a financial resource, or you need to be the owner of asset to show for financial resource.
> 
> this is what i found at cictoria state website
> ...


1. You can show any asset which is registered on your name or on your spouse name........as funds........only thing you have to prove is that it can be liqudated into cash whenever you want to......which means its hassle free and salable when required......

2. State nomination application .......no proof is required and only claim........but IMMI needs proof.


3..You can get a valuation certificate from registered chartered engineer for your assets and it certified by CA.....

Good luck


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> 1. You can show any asset which is registered on your name or on your spouse name........as funds........only thing you have to prove is that it can be liqudated into cash whenever you want to......which means its hassle free and salable when required......
> 
> 2. State nomination application .......no proof is required and only claim........but IMMI needs proof.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

nvanm100 said:


> expattr, did you get your answer to this question? additionally, how do you show the current value of you house? is there any way we can calculate the current value or it has to be the purchase value and some document indicating the same?


in fact , in my country , we pay tax annual based on value of property.


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Need help friends. Below is my score guys. By when I can expect pre invite from VIC/ NSW ?

Age : 30 till end of this month.
Edu : 15
Exp : 15
pte: 10
SS: 5 ; if invited
Do I have any fair chance to get pre invite in 20 days ? secondly what if my age crossed after pre invite ? will i get invite or not ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

EOI : 6th April for 261313, for VIC do we only need to submit a separate EOI for VIC or something need to be done at their website too ?


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Need help friends. Below is my score guys. By when I can expect pre invite from VIC/ NSW ?

Age : 30 till end of this month.
Edu : 15
Exp : 15
pte: 10
SS: 5 ; if invited
EOI : 6th April for 261313, for VIC do we only need to submit a separate EOI for VIC or something need to be done at their website too ?
Do I have any fair chance to get pre invite in 20 days ? secondly what if my age crossed after pre invite ? will i get invite or not ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## swaanurag (Sep 15, 2017)

lokeshv said:


> EOI : 6th April for 261313, for VIC do we only need to submit a separate EOI for VIC or something need to be done at their website too ?


Hi Lokesh,

I did apply on liveinvictoria.au but I received an email from them that the process has changed and I should only apply EOI with State selected as Victoria in EOI.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

swaanurag said:


> Hi Lokesh,
> 
> I did apply on liveinvictoria.au but I received an email from them that the process has changed and I should only apply EOI with State selected as Victoria in EOI.


For all ICT applicants, one has to file EOI first and then wait for invite from Victoria then applicants need to file nomination on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and they will revert in 12 weeks whether applicants nomination is approved or rejected.


----------



## Ranjana agrawal (May 2, 2018)

*190 QLD visa*

Hello friends,
I need some help and looking for an answer. I am an offshore candidate and want to apply for 190 victoria sponsorship visa. The first condition for the visa is, "12-month employment offers letter from a company". So my question is, do you know if there any basic criteria for a company. Like its size or maximum turnover?

Thanks in advance.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards 
Ranjana Agrawal


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

You haven't mentioned your ANZSCO code, so difficult to answer. For my ANZSCO code of 233311, no job offer is required for Victoria state nomination.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

*190 Victoria (233311)*

I had applied for Victoria state nomination under ANZSCO code 233311 (Electrical Engr.) in February 2018 and i received an email from Victorian authority on 4th June informing my application has been declined. They have mentioned number of reasons but it appears that the reply draft is pre-meditated and is a commonly sent to all those whose application is rejected.

By the way, my score is 65+5 = 70 points.


----------



## Ranjana agrawal (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. My ANZSCO Code is under 261312 (Developer Programmer). I want to apply 190 QLD visa for ICT application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranjana agrawal said:


> Thanks for the reply. My ANZSCO Code is under 261312 (Developer Programmer). I want to apply 190 QLD visa for ICT application.


This thread is for VIC aspirants

You may be better off posting in the QLD SS thread

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> I had applied for Victoria state nomination under ANZSCO code 233311 (Electrical Engr.) in February 2018 and i received an email from Victorian authority on 4th June informing my application has been declined. They have mentioned number of reasons but it appears that the reply draft is pre-meditated and is a commonly sent to all those whose application is rejected.
> 
> By the way, my score is 65+5 = 70 points.


Tough luck mate. Yes, VIC sends a standard response. See if you can apply for nomination with other states. Otherwise, you can apply again with VIC after 6 months.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

I have created an EOI for Victorian nomination for 262111 - Database Administrator code today. 

I have 70 points.

My question is: Is number of points a deciding factor for Victoria to send invites?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkbn said:


> I have created an EOI for Victorian nomination for 262111 - Database Administrator code today.
> 
> I have 70 points.
> 
> My question is: Is number of points a deciding factor for Victoria to send invites?


Higher points are definitely an advantage but not a clincher

There are several other factors also at play apart from points, like the demand for your skills in Vic, job offer if any, your English score etc 

Cheers


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks newbienz for your response.

You mentioned "Job offer if any". Can one get a job offer while being in India?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkbn said:


> Thanks newbienz for your response.
> 
> You mentioned "Job offer if any". Can one get a job offer while being in India?


Some members do get job offers sitting in India 
It all depends on your skills
But undoubtedly they are only a handful

Cheers


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some members do get job offers sitting in India
> It all depends on your skills
> But undoubtedly they are only a handful
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz.


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have applied for VIC 190 [263111 code] 2+ months back but still there is no response. Can I expect invitation from VIC in near future as new immigration year [2018-19] is just started.


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

My Points are as below:

65+5 = 70 for VIC state sponsorship

CODE: 261313(Software Engineering)

EOI lodging date: 5-July-2018

Can anyone guide me till when invitation can be expected. any tentative pattern for my points.

Thanks in advance

-RABEEL


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am also on the same boat having same points breakdown as yours.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

To give you an idea of when you can expect an invite, there are certain people in this forum who are waiting an invite at 70 points (for 261313) from April 2017. I hope now you can see for yourself. 

At 65 points it seems highly unlikely in this year (2018-19).

Only way to get an invite is to increase your points to 75 at least.


----------



## cva (Jul 5, 2018)

swaanurag said:


> Hi Lokesh,
> 
> I did apply on liveinvictoria.au but I received an email from them that the process has changed and I should only apply EOI with State selected as Victoria in EOI.




Hi Mate,

Did you get the invitation based on EOI in skilsset?


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi,

I was rejected from VIC SS for 262111 with 65 points (60+5) in April 2018. Now I've increased my point to 75. Should I create new EOI profile with this point or I should update my existing profile and hope that they would invite me after 6 months waiting period after a rejection? Any thoughts is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.

Thanks 

Occupation code: 234111
Agricultural Consultant


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.
> 
> ...


Please do not spam all the forums with the same question. Post in any one and experts would definitely revert back of its a valid or logical question. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Jagannadhan (Nov 15, 2018)

Dear All, I am a new member and not sure if this is the correct thread to post my query. 

Job: ICT 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
IELTS Score: 7

I have 65 points for 189 visa, and 70 points for 190 visa. So I would like to apply for 190 VIC sponsorship. I am based out of India. My company has subsidiaries in Victoria. Currently I don’t have a job offer from Victoria nor I have an existing job visa. I submitted EOI request for 190 VIC SS on 09th Nov 2018. I haven’t applied through liveinmelbourne website yet, as per new process. I have nor received any communications till now. Is it normal?

Do I need a job offer to get selected for SS? What are the possibilities of selecting me for Victorian sponsorship?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Jagannadhan said:


> Dear All, I am a new member and not sure if this is the correct thread to post my query.
> 
> Job: ICT 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> IELTS Score: 7
> ...


No job offer needed, 190 is State Nominated, not Employer Sponsored. Only requirements would be a positive skills assessemt and any other requirements from Victoria as published on their website. In your case minimum 3 years experience and 7.0 IELTS or equivalent in each band. Please refer to their website for requirements as this can change at any time, I am simply just posting what I have just read. With regards to the possibility of being selected, unfortunately I cannot help you with that.


----------



## Jagannadhan (Nov 15, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Jagannadhan said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All, I am a new member and not sure if this is the correct thread to post my query.
> ...


Thanks a lot for clarifying.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I have a query regarding VIC 190 pre-invite nomination. 
I had submitted the nomination on 12 Mar 2019 and received an email asking to confirm the financial resources i have. I have already mentioned the amount while submitting the form.

Can someone clarify what would be the amount in case of 3 dependents including me. As per my understanding it should be 50000 AUD. 
Or is it 30000 AUD for me + 50000 AUD for 3 dependents ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
190 VIC Pre-Invite - 1 Mar 2019 
Points - 70 +5
Submitted Nomination - 12 Mar 2019
Analyst Programmer - 261311


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a query regarding VIC 190 pre-invite nomination.
> I had submitted the nomination on 12 Mar 2019 and received an email asking to confirm the financial resources i have. I have already mentioned the amount while submitting the form.
> 
> ...





If you are applying for yourself + 3 dependents (total 4 persons) then u need to show 50K AUD


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a query regarding VIC 190 pre-invite nomination.
> I had submitted the nomination on 12 Mar 2019 and received an email asking to confirm the financial resources i have. I have already mentioned the amount while submitting the form.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this link:
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Including you, you have to show funds of $50,000 AUD.

You must also fill up the Declaration Form and submit.


----------

